# mice digging in or out?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

For me, the glue traps work really well. 

Once they get stuck in it, throw the whole thing out wrapped in a small plastic garbage bag and take it to the outside garbage container not in your house, they stink really bad or bury it somewhere out in the wood line if your have a back yard, your call. 

No food, spring traps, or chemicals required.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Robot or human?



My son swears by these, fill the bucket half way with water and stir in a little dish soap.
The soap makes em sink faster.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

In the countryside out by the woods, we have mice all around us 24/7/365. Even some that the cats bring in and release alive, unharmed. Always fun to see them scurry under the dishwasher or washer machine or jump into an hvac duct. The babies only need the tiniest of gaps. 

Anyhow: I just buy a refill bag of those green bait blocks, and spread those around strategically in the basement and garden shed, so that I can keep an eye on them, to see if they're being eaten or have been removed by a bigger critter and I need to replenish.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

I use snap traps. Peanut butter, double sided tape and sunflower seeds, as bait.
I use a bucket trap. P-butter on roller can as bait. 
Water in bucket during summer. Antifreeze in winter.
I use glue traps. 
I quit using blue food. They eat it and die in the walls.
Wife has a sensitive nose for those kinda smells.

Good luck...Don.


----------

